# A Weird One - -



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've a Chinasian SLAVA, hand wind, nothing special, just one of my "affordables", has a display back ~ for all there is to see mind :lol:

So if I decide to wear it, I wind it and set it and off it goes, runs and keeps time - doesn't have a date so that's nothing to do with the problem! If I take it off, and let it run down, then decide to wear it a week or so later, fine it winds, runs and starts again, keeps time. :yes:

OTOH, suppose I decide I'll wear it for a few days, then by about the third day of winding - doesn't need set, 'cos it's kept good time - it will stop at random sometime during the day. Now this has happened three or four times, and each time I've put it in the project box to look at, and each time I go to look at it ~ ~ lo and behold - it will have been working without my knowledge, and a wind and set and off it goes again - - - - Strange! :fear:

Anyone any thoughts? (posted in Russian/Chinese as well)


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

mel said:


> Anyone any thoughts?


I'm guessing it's one of the asian DG2813 type movements Mel [i have one of the dressy ''Slava'' types.

Firstly,This IS a date type movement.I'd say that even though it doesnt have the window,it still has the date complication trucking round under the dial.

This is a mono directionally winding movement also,so as such really needs constant active wear to keep it running via the rotor.

If there is'nt some specific fault as to why it's stopping periodically,my guess is that it may be an example that has received insufficient or NO lubrication to one or more aspects of the escapement area [Critical area as far a oiling is required].I have at least one asian movement of this type myself that suffers thus.

HTH Mel


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Mel

One of the 710's Goers was doing a similar thing, ran for several hours them stopped reset the time and away again for several hours then stop. Took the back off and found an eyelash or some type of short hair in the gears, removed, drop of lube and it now runs well no stopping as long as it's worn and about 30 hour reserve.

Kev


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm gonna' take a poke at it this week, get the high power loupe on and see if there's anything "loose" or detritus banging around inside, but it's definitely NOT an auto, dunno why they put a display back on the thing at all, there's nothing at all to see through the glass!









If I can find anything. I'll let you know, I did figure it might be something faffing about in the innards, we'll just need to wait and see :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Sorry Mel,Should have done a better job of reading your original post.

I think that most if not all the current ''Slava'' types on sale have the DG auto [i do have one myself].And the fact also that the movement does'nt have any complications to drive obviously cuts out any problems related to that area.

Come to think of it,the Slava I have,I suspect has an issue associated with a lack of lube [Mainspring barrel area].Another,fitted with Shanghai B [DG based GMT type] type seems to carry a dry escapement.

It ticks louder [Than other similar watches I have]without lubricant to damp out the sound,The others are virtually silent.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Had an hour to spare, so took off the back - it had stopped at 2.00 p.m. ish yesterday - and got the 30x loupe out, can't find a dman thing at any angle, used blue LED light, still nothing - and still not running although wound.









Basically ran out of time, so put the display back into place and tightened up, BLUDGER me, off it goes. There's no detritis, no hairs, nothing loose that should be tight, nothing tight that should be loose :tongue_ss:

Oh Hellfire, there's nowt to lose with this one, whipped the back off again and hauled out the spray lube and clean (Servisol Super 10), quick puff and dry off, then cased it up again - running a dream - reckon it must be a poor lube (QC) problem from the factory. If they would sort out the lube thing at the assembly stage, it wouldn't be a bad product, especially at around a tenner delivered! :yes:

Will keep this on wind ans see if the fault re-occurs :weed:


----------

